# Informationswebseite zum Homepagerecht gesucht (Link, Impressum)



## Pepo (11. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

ich such eine Informationsquelle die sich mit Homepagerecht beschäftigt. "Was ist zu beachten"

Was muss ins Impressum ( Amtsgerichtt, Vereinsregisternummer:, Umsatzsteuer-ID)

"Wie darf ich verlinken"

Vielleicht kennt jemand ein *gutes*  Buch oder eine seriöse Webquelle.

Danke!

Gruß Pepo


----------



## Deemax (12. Januar 2004)

Schau dir das mal an.

http://www.digi-info.de/de/netlaw/index.php

Da gibs auch einen guten Impressums-Assistenten.


----------

